# comment cela s'est fait



## Anaiss

Salut,
j'aimerais bien traduire avec précision cette phrase:

_Je n'ai pas encore très bien compris comment cela s'est fait, - en moi et en nous._
Vercors, Le silence de la mer

​(je crois qu'il se réfère au désir de continuer à vivre.)

i miei tentativi:
-_Non ho ancora capito molto bene come sia potuto accadere/succedere, - a me e a noi.
-Non ho ancora capito molto bene come si sia prodotto, - in me e a noi._
Merci per qualunque opinione_ 
_


----------



## matoupaschat

Proposta :
_Non ho ancora capito molto bene come è/sia accaduto questo, - dentro di me e di noi . _(Non sono sicuro se ripetere o no quel "dentro/dentro di/ di" . Me lo devi dire tu !)
Non userei "sia potuto" perché Vercors, secondo me, avrebbe usato qualche cosa del tipo "qu'est-ce qui a bien pu se passer" per insistere sul dubbio .
Questa è un'opinione qualunque


----------



## itka

> Non userei "sia potuto" perché Vercors, secondo me, avrebbe usato  qualche cosa del tipo "qu'est-ce qui a bien pu se passer" per insistere  sul dubbio .


 Concordo !
_ "- dentro di me e di noi ._" è strano anché in francese... Forse ripeterei "_dentro di me et dentro di noi_" siccome in francese è ripetuto (en...en...)


----------



## Anaiss

matoupaschat said:


> Proposta :
> _Non ho ancora capito molto bene come è/sia accaduto questo, - dentro di me e di noi . _(Non sono sicuro se ripetere o no quel "dentro/dentro di/ di" . Me lo devi dire tu !)
> Non userei "sia potuto" perché Vercors, secondo me, avrebbe usato qualche cosa del tipo "qu'est-ce qui a bien pu se passer" per insistere sul dubbio .
> Questa è un'opinione qualunque





			
				itka said:
			
		

> Concordo !
> _ "- dentro di me e di noi ._" è strano anché in francese... Forse  ripeterei "_dentro di me et dentro di noi_" siccome in francese è  ripetuto (en...en...)



 Perfetto! Volevo proprio mantenere la costruzione con _accadere, _ma la mia soluzione non mi convinceva affatto.
Ripeterò il dentro, che oltre ad essere più fedele, suona meglio anche italiano. 
Merci!


----------



## Berlifitzing

Scusate se intervengo appena iscritto ma la questione m'intriga. Io credo che abbia ragione Anaiss a non essere del tutto convinta sul verbo "accadere" o "succedere". Non so a cosa si riferisca il "cela" nel testo preso in considerazione,  ma mi sembra che l'autore (Vercos?) non avendo usato "se passer" (come giustamente rileva Matoupachat) volesse alludere, con "s'est fait", a qualcosa cui vuole dare un senso "fisico", "concreto". "Si è concretizzato" potrebbe essere la traduzione corretta ma nell'economia del testo fa pena, ed allora io proporrei "nascere". Qunidi "non ho ancora capito bene come sia potuto nascere, dentro di me, dentro di noi".


----------



## matoupaschat

Berlifitzing said:


> Non so a cosa si riferisca il "cela" nel testo preso in considerazione, ma mi sembra che l'autore (Vercors?) non avendo usato "se passer" (come giustamente rileva Matoupachat) volesse alludere, con "s'est fait", a qualcosa cui vuole dare un senso "fisico", "concreto".


Benvenuto, Berliftzing !
In realtà, dicevo di non insistere in italiano sul dubbio cioè di non usare "sia potuto accadere" bensí il più semplice "è/sia accaduto" perché, se Vercors avesse voluto marcare il dubbio, avrebbe scritto "qu'est-ce qui a bien pu se passer", o qualcosa del genere .


----------



## Huginn

Non ho ancora ben capito come (questo) si sia verificato, - in me e in noi.


----------



## matoupaschat

itka said:


> Concordo !
> _"- dentro di me e di noi ._" è strano anché in francese... Forse ripeterei "_dentro di me et dentro di noi_" siccome in francese è ripetuto (en...en...)


Itka, je pense que tu ne dois pas comparer le "_dentro di"_ italien et le "_en" _français . Essaie plutôt avec "_à l'intérieur de" _(bien que l'expression ne soit pas très heureuse ici) pour voir si tu répéteras le tout ou seulement le _"de" ._
Tanti saluti dal Belgio !


----------



## itka

Oui, mais "à l'intérieur de" je ne le dirais même pas _une_ fois !
_Je n'ai pas encore très bien compris comment cela s'est fait, - à l'intérieur de moi._
Déjà, "en moi et en nous" est une tournure assez curieuse, "moi" est généralement inclus dans "nous"...


----------



## matoupaschat

itka said:


> Oui, mais "à l'intérieur de" je ne le dirais même pas _une_ fois ! Ben, moi non plus, évidemment ; c'était juste pour comparer avec "dentro di", qui peut d'ailleurs s'utiliser sans le "di" !
> _Je n'ai pas encore très bien compris comment cela s'est fait, - à l'intérieur de moi._ Je dirais même plus bêêêrkkk !
> Déjà, "en moi et en nous" est une tournure assez curieuse, "moi" est généralement inclus dans "nous"... Oui, mais pour le style et l'expressivité, il n'y a pas de problème


Et puis, juste pour faire remarquer (casomai non celo facessero notare ...) que nous ne sommes pas des "madrelingua" 
Joyeuse Pâques .


----------



## Anaiss

_"Je n'ai  pas très bien compris comment cela s'est fait,- en moi et en  nous. D'ailleurs, je ne cherche pas. Il est de certains miracles très  naturels. Je veux dire:très faciles à accepter. Je les accepte de grand  cœur et celui-ci fut de ceux-là."

_Voici le paragraphe qui m'a désorientée (et vous a enflammés!). 
J'espère qu'ajoutera un peu plus de contexte..


			
				itka said:
			
		

> "moi" est généralement inclus dans "nous"


Il est probable qu'il se refère à lui et à son groupe de la Résistance. 

Joyeuse Pâques a tous!


----------



## Anaiss

Berlifitzing said:


> Scusate se intervengo appena iscritto ma la questione m'intriga. Io credo che abbia ragione Anaiss a non essere del tutto convinta sul verbo "accadere" o "succedere". Non so a cosa si riferisca il "cela" nel testo preso in considerazione,  ma mi sembra che l'autore (Vercos?) non avendo usato "se passer" (come giustamente rileva Matoupachat) volesse *alludere*, con "s'est fait", *a qualcosa cui vuole dare un senso "fisico", "concreto". *"Si è concretizzato" potrebbe essere la traduzione corretta ma nell'economia del testo fa pena, ed allora io proporrei "nascere". Qunidi "non ho ancora capito bene come sia potuto nascere, dentro di me, dentro di noi".


 era il mio dubbio effettivamente!


----------



## matoupaschat

Anaiss said:


> Il est probable qu'il se refère à lui et à son groupe de la Résistance.
> 
> Joyeuse Pâques a tous!


 
Oui, à lui et à _chaque _individu de son groupe de résistance, sinon il aurait simplement dit "en nous", comme le fait remarquer Itka .

Joyeuse Pâques à toi !


----------

